# R JET 5 problems



## themerchpit (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, any advice is greatly appreciated.
I've recently purchased a second hand r jet 5 for the purposes of direct to garment printing
I'm currently experiencing quite a "dull" print
I understand that the colours will never be as vibrant as screen printing but when comparing tees that I have printed to others the results disheartening

I'm looking to achieve the bets possible print I can so any advice on this topic will be greatly appreciated


----------

